

Steve Blank: Going to Trade Shows Like it Matters – Part 1 - lrm242
http://steveblank.com/2009/05/21/trade-shows/

======
swombat
Hmm... perhaps trade shows and networking events are a different beast. I've
been to quite a few conferences and networking events lately, but the main
reason has been to meet interesting people and build connections with other
entrepreneurs (or non-entrepreneurs, for that matter), rather than to get
something speciifc out.

The few people I encountered who clearly had a specific agenda were not the
most interesting, I found.

So far my best approach to meeting someone at a networking event is to 1) find
out what they do, 2) figure out if there's any way I could help them. I like
this approach in particular because it's scalable - if everyone does this, we
all win. And, in fact, it seems most people do this at start-up networking
events (most that I met, anyway)

------
edw519
_My observation was that they had the "Going to Trade Shows" part down, they
just needed to add the "Like it Matters."_

lol - How true for so many things.

